# Ebonys girls



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ebony made my morning 














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow! That would make anyone's morning. They are gourgous!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Cute!❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

How beautiful!!!! Boys or girls????


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow! Certainly would make my fall!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They are both girls   the little black girl was EXACTLY what I was wanting when I bought ebony. This is the second time my wishful thinking worked out for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Both girls...that's even better!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Look at the color of those adorable babies. Just beautiful


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you  I'm in love with their coloring. The marks on their face are super cool. I'll try to get a more face shot on the black one (she was hiding in that picture) lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

They are so pretty.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

No way... you got MORE girls??? What the heck are you feeding those goats?? lol Congrats!! Gorgeous babies!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

gorgeous girls! congrats!!! Ebony did good!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

wow 2 beautiful girls


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you!!  she really did do a good job 
I have no idea what I did for girls lol. I was on a boy run in the beginning of the year, but I really need to figure it out. Or maybe not since I just want to keep them all lol  



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Wow!

.... *speechless* ...

Congratulations to you and Ebony!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, I covet your brown doeling..... AHHHH so cute!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Beautiful girls, congratulations!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Of course you had more babies that I want!! One day maybe I can have one! But not if you keep them all


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I think I would step out of my dairy breeds for those little girls. So cute!


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

wow. that black and white girl is just stunning!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you guys 
Here's kinda better pictures of their faces. I love the black one even though they are already big time brats lol they screamed and wiggled and kicked the whole time my kids packed them to the other pen. My son kept complaining about it and I told him 'no way a 7lb baby beat you up' 














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are so cute!  I just want to kiss those little noses!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> They are so cute!  I just want to kiss those little noses!


Joshua would tell you they are the devil and stay far away  I'm wondering if mom has some Spanish in her because these babies are a little more......out going I guess the word is then normal. 
But savanna will work on them  she's my goat whisperer. She's always out with the babies, she just needs to tell mommy so when I go to wake her up in the morning and she's not in bed I don't freak out any more!!! Yes my morning consisted hysteria and tears.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful little girls! Congratulations!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you they are growing so fast 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So gorgeous!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm thinking at least the black one is a keeper. Everyone wants her and if I was smart I would sell her but look at that face  I think I'll end up regretting it if I sold her.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You should definitely keep her!  "look at that face" lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh no you shouldn't keep her.. You don't want those terrible spots in your herd! Send her here I'll take care of her for you 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I would keep her if I were you. I have always had traditional and paints. Now I have 1 spotted and one dapple and if they are bred the sire was spotted. I have a feeling I am going to have trouble deciding if I am going to sell any of them.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Ohhhhhhnthey are soooooo beautiful!!!!!!!


Wendy Lou


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well it's settled she stays  I was talking to a friend today about her and she said I should keep too. If I knew I would get another black dapple girl out of mama I would sell but I have one doe that I keep kicking myself for selling her doeling. She has only ever gave me 1 doeling and I figured I can always keep another but there's never been another and she 8 now so my chances are getting smaller and smaller. 
The one guy who wants her keeps saying his which is kinda pushy since I've never said if I was keeping or not so I'm sure he won't be happy with me. Oh well he can have the next maybe girl 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

No you can sell her. Just bring her to va for me ;-) you stink being so far away. You and toth boer goats are way over yonder. I ain't never been past eastern Tennessee :-D (that shows how sheltered I am :-/)


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no you want to talk sheltered?? Lol I've been to Oregon a lot as a kid but only cause my parents owned property there. I got married in Nevada, visited my grandma in Arizona and that's it for me. I've never even been on a plane before  one day though....one day 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

sooo cute.. i love the spots!!


----------



## cecekingskid (Sep 5, 2014)

They are so beautiful!!! (sigh) One day I dream of being as lucky as you! Congrats on them both.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Haha!! I have been at most 350 miles from my home town. That's it. No airplane for me!!!! Forget that!! LoL I have no desire to get in a plane. 

Your little girls are so pretty. The black one is going to be a beauty when she grows up!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you guys  hopefully my luck of color keeps going.
I don't even care where I go I just wanna say I was on a plane  it used to be I just wanted to say I rode a bull but then I had kids so I'm going less dangerous 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Haha!! I used to train and retrain older horses until I had kids. Makes you think twice about the things you do for sure!!! One day I will go back to it but for now is rather be safe then sorry!!! My kids are only 1, 2, and 3yo.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes it does!!! But mine are 6 and 8 so I'm closer to going back to my dare devil days lol......well if my body holds up. My shoulder has been telling me probably not lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

